# Bush Gardens platinum pass



## slomac (Jan 22, 2015)

I know I read here about a way to get a discount on the Bush Gardens plantinum pass.    The one you can use at sea world too.  We live in SAn Diego and are going to Williamsburg for spring break and Orlando in the summer so I figure it may be worth it to get one this year but wanted to see if there were any discoutns out there.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 22, 2015)

I am not saying there hasn't been one but I haven't heard of it. It's a very hefty discount already. If you do two years you get the second year for 50% off. No EZ pay with a 2 year pass though.

You also get the water parks, which you maybe could use in Orlando / Tampa in the summer.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 22, 2015)

The premium benefits like free premium parking and ride again privileges only apply to your home parks so purchase the one you want those privileges at.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 22, 2015)

There's the Super Grover pass which includes admission to 11 parks and includes free regular parking. Here is link: http://sesameplace.com/en/langhorne/book-online/tickets/season-passes/


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 22, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> There's the Super Grover pass which includes admission to 11 parks and includes free regular parking. Here is link: http://sesameplace.com/en/langhorne/book-online/tickets/season-passes/



Unfortunately those passes are only for out of towners.



> Super Grover Season passes are not valid for purchase for residents of VA, NC, SC, GA, FL, TX or CA


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 22, 2015)

You need to check individual prices too.  Sometimes it is cheaper to just get one platinum pass for the parking and other discounts and get fun card/season or weekly passes for everyone else in the group.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 22, 2015)

One thing that I will always remember from when I had my platinum pass is that you get preferred parking at all parks regardless of what you are supposed to get.  Every park's protocol is to let you park in the elite parking whether it is your home park or not.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 22, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> There's the Super Grover pass which includes admission to 11 parks and includes free regular parking. Here is link: http://sesameplace.com/en/langhorne/book-online/tickets/season-passes/




These are the passes I have purchased for the last 4 years.  By far the best deal going for SeaWorld parks.   During the month of December they are also on sale at 20% off what you are seeing now.

We have used these at SeaWorld Orlando and Aquatica, Bush Gardens in Williamsburg and the water park there (think it is called Water Country).   We will be using them shortly at SW California.

I can tell you we have ALWAYS received the platinum percs at all the parks we have gone to with them.   Free preferred parking, reserved seats at shows, meal discounts, etc.   We also get into Discovery Cove for $99 with them.

We never hit Sesame Place - we just get them through there. 

Research this a bit more....it is a HUGE score and savings!

EDIT:  Just saw the state restrictions that you posted above....man that stinks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 22, 2015)

mdurette said:


> These are the passes I have purchased for the last 4 years.  By far the best deal going for SeaWorld parks.   During the month of December they are also on sale at 20% off what you are seeing now.
> 
> We have used these at SeaWorld Orlando and Aquatica, Bush Gardens in Williamsburg and the water park there (think it is called Water Country).   We will be using them shortly at SW California.
> 
> ...



And I tested it too! I never knew about these passes and the prices rock. The  login to purchase is the same used for Sea World and Busch. If you check out and have an address in one of those states you get a message and it blocks the purchase. I wonder if they validate when you pick up the tickets but it's not worth it to find out.

Can you pick the pass up at any of the parks?


----------



## Sattva (Jan 23, 2015)

I know this pass well- it is not an annual pass bc Sesame Place closes for part of the year, it is a seasonal pass but it runs for 14 months (when we buy it). It is repurchased fresh each year, not renewed like a disney annual pass.

Platinum parking at every park
Preferred seating (no need to rush and you get a center section seat)
Ride-on privilege at Sea World and Busch coasters (don't have to stand in line again)- this one changes so you have to check, might be seasonal.
Discount on Christmas Town at Williamsburg- $25 to go as much as you want (excellent). Otherwise $25 a day for that ticket...
Dining discounts
Merchandise dicounts
Tour discounts - these are great at Busch and Sea World...
Buy extra tix at 50% off whenever you are at the park.

If you buy the Super Grover (or any of the Sesame Place passes)- you get an emailed evoucher.
Evoucher is valid for redemption at any park bc Sesame Place is closed some months of the year - this is the important distinction. All other vouchers must be redeemed at the originating park. Not these.

Must have photo ID to collect the pass or convert it from evoucher to pass, but it has been processed by then. No one is looking at anything IMO and i have bought hti pass for years. I have had so many versions of buying, redeeming, and replacing lost passes...

Last year I bought for my family and my sister in one online order for convenience as we were heading to the park from HGVC that day. She was driving to the park from Lauderdale.
Skirted the state restriction- an unintended side effect.
Her pass is associated to my address and cc.
In fact she arrived to the park after me with her evoucher in hand... they did not want her photo ID, they wanted mine bc I had bought it. I live in DE and used my passport to redeem her voucher. They don't validate your state. Online the computer must do that.

Passports don't have a mailing address.
We moved from one "legal" state to another "legal" state mid pass one year. PA to DE.
People move all the time!

Lastly, Williamsburg had a similar valued pass... They were willing to let us buy them (via phone) one year. The customer serv rep at Williamsburg was willing to redeem them for us and shred the passes in Williamsburg while we were on the phone. Then I would get replacement passes printed (again with my photo ID) at Sea World (or any park).

You must redeem vouchers for parks at the originating park (except Sesame Pl passes). This was Sea World phone rep's idea as a workaround. We didn't need to in the end but I can't remember why. May seem like a lot of work, but when you are a family with kids and buying 6 passes you are saving hundreds and hundreds of dollars and that is way worth it to me. 

The Williamsburg pass might be a geographical work around depending on where you live. 

And not all the reps know all the passes. You need to get someone who understands that 11 park pass. It is the BOMB!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> And I tested it too! I never knew about these passes and the prices rock. The  login to purchase is the same used for Sea World and Busch. If you check out and have an address in one of those states you get a message and it blocks the purchase. I wonder if they validate when you pick up the tickets but it's not worth it to find out.
> 
> Can you pick the pass up at any of the parks?




You can a "paper pass" upon purchase that I bring to guest relations at whatever park I hit first with the past and they transfer to a hard ticket.  I don't recall if they ask for all ID's at that time.  I can let you know when I do it in a few weeks.

My guess (but don't do it on my guess) is you could find an out of state friend to buy you the passes and then just email you the paper pass for use.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 23, 2015)

To add....correct it is not an annual pass for Sesame because they close up in the fall and only reopen for the holidays.

But, it does go to Dec 31st at all the other parks.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2015)

To all thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2015)

The cheapest passes always seem to be at Williamsburg early in the year. I suggest you sign up for their promotional emails. I believe the ones we bought had to be purchased or activated in person, but that seems to fit into your plans nicely.

We have purchased these a couple of times and they are a great value if you can use these for multiple trips. I have also purchased the Sesame Place ticket for one kid who only joined us on one trip. It was still cheaper than day tickets.

Not sure when your Spring break is, but ours is in mid-March and I believe they are only open on weekends at Busch Gardens Williamsburg at that time of year. Also the weather can be a bit iffy then.

Sheila


----------

